
A year of NixOS - zdw
http://nonullpointers.com/posts/2019-01-07-a-year-of-nixos.html
======
eterps
I really like this idea:

In fact this is what the NixOS guides recommend as the way to manage your own
packages. Branching off one of the stable NixOS channels, make changes on a
local branch and pull in upstream changes when you need an update from the
community. This worked (and continues to work) really well.

It entices you to review the changes made to your distribution and its
packages.

------
tom_mellior
I like the idea of NixOS, and I've played with it, but what put me off is the
Nix expression language, which was just incomprehensible to me. Guix's
language is a bit nicer (since it's just Scheme), and I'm hoping to play more
with it when I find the time.

